# what kind of goat should i get??



## nora oliva (Feb 1, 2012)

I want a goat that will pull my kids around in a wagon.(only for fun) and only for small amount of time! Whats the best breed for this ???


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I think that depends on how big your kids are and if you have any other plans for the goats. A goat can usually pull 1.5 times its body weight including the cart. Now it takes time for them to mature enough to pull that and alot of patience and work.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Boar or Nubian are the best. :wink:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Any of the large breeds will work. It looks like you have goats already? and boers? Those will work... you can wether one and keep it... or you could buy a dairy type wether (pretty cheep if you have a dairy near you) if you are raising the boers for meat... You do have to keep in mind that if you get a baby to raise to pull it will be at least 2 years before he can pull anything much. and by that time your kids might be too big... so you might want to get an adult to begin with... that might be harder to train but... maybe it's a good trade off... It looks like you have a buck? If he is sweet you could train him so he can be useful outside of breeding season... 
Anyway.. hopefully that helps... .
M.

p.s. sorry to "stalk you" on here  ... just figured it would be stupid to reply without knowing anything about your situation...


----------

